
Show HN: Ruby static type checker – proof of concept - stereobooster
https://github.com/stereobooster/diamondback-ruby/tree/master/examples
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

